# breeding from same batch?



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

can u breed RBP from the same batch? and do you have to have high PH to breed?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, they can breed from the same batch. I suppose you mean to ask if they need a low pH? Since piranhas prefer a low pH, and their natural habitat has a low pH, you would have better chances of them breeding in the home aquarium with a low pH.
~Taylor~


----------

